# Soft sided Play Pen - we bought at the dog show



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is a link to the exact pens- they came in several prints and solid colors. I got the medium and Lucy and Reva got the small. 
The inside has a spot for a water bottle, there is a pocket on the outside and it has a screen top that zips on and off. There are 2 U shaped zippered doors that you can roll up and velcro out of the way. It is very light and folds up ,fitting into a porfolio type bag. It has a washable floor too. I read the reviews and one lady said her chihuahua chewed out of it. and another said her dog undid the zipper. Maltese generally ( at least mine) have not been destructive chewers . The medium was $75.00 but the gal gave me off 15$ as mine had some dye flaws where the black had bled onto the pink. It comes in leopard or zebra print, a pink plaid and a blue stripe along with several solid colors. I see here they have the small for $45. I bought mine for confinement at the AMA Nationals and when we travel and visit friends/family as Emma is not used to being crated ( just X penned) Mimi is quite happy in her crate.
I have looked in mine( it has a "how to fold up" info paper inside) , but it doesn't list the maker or the distributor.


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_kitchen?...Doggie%20Crates

By the way The woman selling the pens had our Malts milling around in one of her pens in front of her booth (in a medium sized) and while we were there ..........many people stopped to comment about the Maltese( of course) and the pens........she definitely sold more because we were there with our "models" !


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love the pink and white!!!! 

I finally took mine down, if it were up to the dogs.....they'd be in there every day  I keep telling them that it's for travel.

[attachment=61177:exercise...nd_Abbey.jpg] 

How will you be carrying yours to the nationals? The case is nice and slim, but it won't fit into my suitcase.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Luckily I am driving


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

How hard is it to break down? I can never manage to figure those types of things out, LOL! 

I will probably be taking my Seabreeze petite pen but will look at these. Pat, I had to buy a new suitcase to make sure I could fit my xpen in it. I put my xpen, grooming stuff and my Wonder Wheeler table top in one suitcase and my other stuff in another suitcase. I can honestly say I do not travel light to Nationals, LOL!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is another link for the medium size with free shipping. With lots of colors.

They are so easy to break down and in seconds. And it is even lighter than our purses we carry.

http://www.allpetstroller.com/mepetplpen.html


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 25 2010, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877210


> How hard is it to break down? I can never manage to figure those types of things out, LOL!
> 
> I will probably be taking my Seabreeze petite pen but will look at these. Pat, I had to buy a new suitcase to make sure I could fit my xpen in it. I put my xpen, grooming stuff and my Wonder Wheeler table top in one suitcase and my other stuff in another suitcase. I can honestly say I do not travel light to Nationals, LOL![/B]


Stacy, I am not usually good at that kind of stuff, but this is actually extremely easy to put up and down. I love the idea that there is a floor in it too. With the Iris pen (which I really like too) we needed to put a vinyl table cloth on the floor first. But it's not going to fit into my suitcase! :shocked: ....I'm pretty sure anyway, I'll have to do some measuring.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

It takes less than 1 minute to assemble and just a little more time to bag up.

I would say its less than 2-4 minutes to break down and easy as pie IF you have someone show you.

The woman who sold it gave us a demo of the quickest way to fold it up.

How to fold up FAST 

You put it on end ( its super light) and karate chop it in the middle between 2 sides ( then its a rectagular shape)

and then push in each corner and it looks like a book of pages.You fold the "book" flat . 

Then you pull the floor out (from the middle) and fold it over( its sort of pie shaped a triangle)

Then you just put it in the "portfolio" like bag thats a a tad longer and a tad wider than 1 of the sides.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 25 2010, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877234


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 25 2010, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877210





> How hard is it to break down? I can never manage to figure those types of things out, LOL!
> 
> I will probably be taking my Seabreeze petite pen but will look at these. Pat, I had to buy a new suitcase to make sure I could fit my xpen in it. I put my xpen, grooming stuff and my Wonder Wheeler table top in one suitcase and my other stuff in another suitcase. I can honestly say I do not travel light to Nationals, LOL![/B]


Stacy, I am not usually good at that kind of stuff, but this is actually extremely easy to put up and down. I love the idea that there is a floor in it too. With the Iris pen (which I really like too) we needed to put a vinyl table cloth on the floor first. But it's not going to fit into my suitcase! :shocked: ....I'm pretty sure anyway, I'll have to do some measuring.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pat I have two of those pens, one in med and one in large. The med fit into our luggage. I used it when we flew to Washington last year for Nationals. If you have the med and a large suitcase I bet it will fit :thumbsup: 

Lynda


----------

